# Discount Code for Research Chemicals.



## Ravegardener (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,
we have a 20% discount off research chemicals for everyone from this wonderful forum.
Please just visit ravegardener.org and redeem your discount.
Regular discount on our site is 15% for a limited time.

discount code - RG20%DISCOUNTCODE

regards,

Ravegardener.org | Research Chemicals


----------

